# A major problem with my tortoise (pink colored organ came out))



## STAR TORTOISE 123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello . I live in india and own a one year old female star tortoise. One day I was feeding it salad leaves (as a treat).And it wanted to urinate. It had trouble excreting and then from its tail a pink color organ came out!
I was very worried about it. Before it hadn't removed any organ or some thing. I instantly researched on it and they say it comes out in some tortoises to help in excretion. Another person also had this problem , and some one said that letting your tortoise outside as often as possible will help the digestive track. I am very scared I think most of you will tell me to go to a vet. But I live in india where there aren't any vets for tortoises!! After it has done excreting it puts it back in.I am super scared some one please help me I think it has got a disease or some thing.
This is how I keep it:

I keep it in a wooden enclosure with top soil and uvb lighting. I always soak it for 3o minutes a day, I remove it out to play in the house. Feed it properly, it gets enough sleep/rest too.
Please help me out as soon as possible because I don't want it to et worse


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 16, 2014)

Are you sure it gemale? Sounds like you got flashed a bit of man parts.


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2014)

He or She is flashing its sex organ. Now, some females will do this but not as common or as often as a male. If it happens again, take a picture and post it on the forum. Also, if it comes out pretty big/long then it's a male. As long as it goes back in, it's fine. If they keep it out too long, then it could be a prolapse and you will have to keep it wet and there is other things you could do, that I will get @Yvonne G to explain. If you can feed a more natural diet, it would be best. If you don't have an untreated yard for him/her to graze in, then purchase some seeds and grow your own. It can be done in shallow trays and if you do more then one of these, you will always have one to switch out when the other has been eaten. Good luck, I hope it was nothing other then a flashing.


----------



## STAR TORTOISE 123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks wellington it is a female and the organ isn't long. It now comes out every time it excretes I will take a pic as soon as possible, and I will purchase some seeds and feed it fresh grass. And the organ goes inside after 45 seconds.


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2014)

Nothing like this right?  Not a star but, well, you get the picture....


----------



## Whitneyrae (Aug 17, 2014)

ascott said:


> Nothing like this right?  Not a star but, well, you get the picture....




Now I don't want to sound dumb here....but is that a "normal" tortoise penis? That thing was terrifying!!!


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2014)

> but is that a "normal" tortoise penis? That thing was terrifying!!!



Yes, pretty common....


----------



## STAR TORTOISE 123 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello ascott the organ that comes out isn't that bi or isn't that long or isn't black in color in is pink. And it isn't that severe and it only removes it while excretion. It goes back in after 40 seconds. And it looks similar.


----------



## STAR TORTOISE 123 (Aug 18, 2014)

Please if you know how to prevent. Please tell me before it gets worse like the video you uploaded . And remember sadly where I live there aren't any vets which know about them!!!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 18, 2014)

You don't have to prevent it coming out. You just need to be sure it doesn't get stuck out or dry out.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 18, 2014)

STAR TORTOISE 123 said:


> Please if you know how to prevent. Please tell me before it gets worse like the video you uploaded . And remember sadly where I live there aren't any vets which know about them!!!


Relax, yours has *nothing* wrong with it. The one in the video is perfectly fine as well  This is very natural for a tortoise. We're very happy to help you my friend! Post us news about your little shelled friend


----------



## STAR TORTOISE 123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello I have kept some pictures of the organ because wellington and other members have asked for the pics.
And I am not sure if it is a male or a female I only have one star tortoise and it is hard to compare. And it doesn't come out just like that , only when it is excreting it does. And goes in after 30 seconds.
And can some one tell me what happens in a prolapse. I don't know anything.


----------



## parrotlady (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like a male, how did you come to the conclusion that your star was a female? Also, does not look like a prolapse.


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like you definitely got a boy! Congrats! Take a breath! That's his organs and it's normal!


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 19, 2014)

congrads it's a boy.

it's just eh not as big as the one in the video i think is the best way to put it lol


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Aug 26, 2014)

ascott said:


> Nothing like this right?  Not a star but, well, you get the picture....


He's well-endowed! That video was hilarious. Poor squeaky ball.


----------



## ascott (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is an example of prolapse....

http://www.chelonia.org/articles/geochelonesulcataprloapseCT55.jpg

Compared to a tortoise penis....


----------



## STAR TORTOISE 123 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello thanks for the video .So in a prolapse it does not go inside , but the organ of my tortoise does , and the organ it wet, but he behaves the same as the one above. I am scared is it a prolapse how can I prevent it? Does the organ come out in some male tortoises or does it happen in all male tortoises? Please tell me a way so it does not come out. Could there be any deficiencies, I am very scared and I do not want it to get worse someone please help me!!!!!!


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 29, 2014)

The organ in the photo (and videos others posted) is his penis. It's normal for his penis to come out when he's "happy". Nothing you can do to stop this. Some do it more than others. It's nature.


----------



## zardeo70 (Aug 29, 2014)

At what age will a male tortoise start "flashing?" I have a male russian I have had about 2 years and never seen this, however I am not completely sure of his age. 


Sarah Ashley


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine started at just shy of a year and a half.


----------



## StuMac (Aug 29, 2014)

You have a dude there!! Slash was the same. Originally called Peaches, I got a flash one day and that was it...he's now a MAN!! He flashed me yesterday whilst peeing in his water, then left it out for a while in the water....guess he just liked the feeling of water in his man-parts.


----------



## zardeo70 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen Frankie do that. I'm glad I know though. Otherwise probably would have scared me 


Sarah Ashley


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well now I have a question. Mr.T flashed me and I assumed it was a boy, BUT it looked like a pink pencil, meaning it came to a point at the end, did not have that extra flared looking part at the end of it, could Mr. T be a girl?


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine started like that. The more he flashes the more flare I've been seeing.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 29, 2014)

STAR TORTOISE 123 said:


> Please if you know how to prevent. Please tell me before it gets worse like the video you uploaded . And remember sadly where I live there aren't any vets which know about them!!!


If you have a male tortoise, what you saw in the video is completely normal tortoise sexual behaviour. It cannot and should not be prevented. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 29, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> Well now I have a question. Mr.T flashed me and I assumed it was a boy, BUT it looked like a pink pencil, meaning it came to a point at the end, did not have that extra flared looking part at the end of it, could Mr. T be a girl?


Good question, Kim. How big is Mr T? 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 29, 2014)

Last I checked him, maybe 2 months ago he was 550 grams and 5-1/4 inches. He is a golden greek, almost 4 years old


----------



## Kim444 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Good question, Kim. How big is Mr T?
> 
> 
> May, Aussies, & Hermannis
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


I replied to this, any ideas?


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> Last I checked him, maybe 2 months ago he was 550 grams and 5-1/4 inches. He is a golden greek, almost 4 years old




That is his penis. It is normal for them to do that. You have nothing to worry about unless it doesn't retract. It is most common for them to do that while excreting or during their soaks.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 2, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> I replied to this, any ideas?


Sorry for the delay. I'd say Mr T is a mister.  


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## TortLaw (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! Tortoise penises are crazy-looking.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a boy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 4, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> It's a boy!


Now, he's well endowed!

I have never seen any of my turtles/tort flash me, and that strange because of of 8, 6 are boys


----------



## Tactical Tort (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Now, he's well endowed!
> 
> I have never seen any of my turtles/tort flash me, and that strange because of of 8, 6 are boys



They are shy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 4, 2014)

I never even knew torts/turtles could do such a thing haha! (only if they want too!  ) Just going off claws/shell/tail for sexing is good enough for me, though...  To be honest that would freak me out


----------



## Tactical Tort (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I never even knew torts/turtles could do such a thing haha! (only if they want too!  ) Just going off claws/shell/tail for sexing is good enough for me, though...  To be honest that would freak me out



Lol! I didn't either until I started reading on this forum.
My torts to young/small to actually sex but when he flashed me that settled that! It caught me off guard but I knew instantly he was a boy.
I work in livestock and specialize in reproduction. It's common for me to see "flashing" all the time  Now even by my tortoise!  lol!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha, he wanted you to know he was a boy!


----------



## Tactical Tort (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Haha, he wanted you to know he was a boy!


Because I kept calling him a girl! And he had a girl name!  A year and a half of that and he was done!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hahaha! Oops  Man, how embarrassing  he must have been SO fed up with that


----------



## Tactical Tort (Sep 4, 2014)

Ya right in front of my hoity toity neighbor! Not sure if he'll be back again  lol! 
I think he intentionally waited until he was here to flash us  Good boy! Lol!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 4, 2014)

Tactical Tort said:


> Ya right in front of my hoity toity neighbor! Not sure if he'll be back again  lol!
> I think he intentionally waited until he was here to flash us  Good boy! Lol!


Priceless! 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

